
Hacking into a CPU’S Microcode (2017) - peter_d_sherman
https://hackaday.com/2017/12/28/34c3-hacking-into-a-cpus-microcode/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The result was 29 microcode operations including logic, arithmetic, load, and
store commands — enough to start writing microcode code. The first microcode
programs written helped with further discovery, naturally. But before long,
they wrote microcode backdoors that triggered when a given calculation was
performed, and stealthy trojans that exfiltrate data encrypted or
“undetectably” through introducing faults programmatically into calculations.
This means nearly undetectable malware that’s resident inside the CPU. (And
you think the Intel Management Engine hacks made you paranoid!)"

